

High Quality Websites - Google's New Ranking Factor - richardbaxter
http://seogadget.co.uk/high-quality-web-sites-the-new-google-ranking-factor/

======
gfiorelli
I do really like this post... It shows - with its Q&A structure - how the so
called quality factors are now taking their revenge over "automatic" ones.
Yes, links and old SEO factors are still important, but the Google seems to be
seriously looking to the user experience in how to rank a site instead of
another. The intention is surely correct, the steps toward that direction can
be "wrong" is some of their details... but no big change is without errors. I
suggest you also to check the extended "linkography" given by Richard Baxter
to dig even more into this subject.

------
oliseo
Great, comprehensively written piece. Nice to see so much info on high
authority site ranking factors in one place. Especially like the section on
thinly written, or filler, content. I believe in the long term, users ability
to share, rate and comment on content (did you find this useful?) can greatly
separate the wheat from the chaff. I wonder also how the Google +1 button will
effect this.

